# (eom) question.



## Razuur (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello!

I have a question.  I finally wrapped my head around EoM.  It took me three attempts to "get it", and I spaced them out about a month apart.  I don't know what it was, but it just didn't "click" - until last night that is.  Now that is has, I am definitely offering the EoM system to my players if they would like to spice up their magic some.

But I do have some questions, and mind you they are questions, not judgements.

The big one is why does the Mage get so many spell lists.  Spell lists seem to be far more flexible than spells, as a variety of effects could be achieved with each Element combination, right?  So it seems to me that a 20th level character (having 70 some spell lists) has a lot of power.  I am just curious why?  Not judging it as right or wrong.  Actually just trying to wrap my head around it, thats all.  There must be a reason, and I am not getting it.  Is the thought that with 78 spell lists, you should be able to recreate every spell in the PG?

Second and this more for GMs and players - are you having the PCs record their specific "spells"?

Neat product.  One of the more unique and neat products out there.  This and A Magical Medieval Society are two PDFs that have turned me on my head as of late.


----------



## r-kelleg (Feb 26, 2003)

Razuur said:
			
		

> *Hello!
> 
> 
> The big one is why does the Mage get so many spell lists.  Spell lists seem to be far more flexible than spells, as a variety of effects could be achieved with each Element combination, right?  So it seems to me that a 20th level character (having 70 some spell lists) has a lot of power.  I am just curious why?  Not judging it as right or wrong.  Actually just trying to wrap my head around it, thats all.  There must be a reason, and I am not getting it.  Is the thought that with 78 spell lists, you should be able to recreate every spell in the PG?
> ...



*


I also asked the same question. It seems that it has to do with the maximum number of spell-list. they are avout 515 spell-list in the book. A 20th Mage will know 80 of them, in other words 15% of them.  Imho it still too much. some spell-list are too 'all puropose' ones. Infuse creatuer with [element] for exemple is very powerfull as you can cast it in 4 different version. So, in this case, one spell-list equals about 40 spells. On the other hand the old "charm monster" does not exist anymore. You need several spelllist to be able to charm everything.


I wanted to reduce the number of spellist too. two options are proposed.
1) divide the list. everytime you can cast a spell in different ways, makes different spell list. 
so Infuse creature with [element] will now become 4 different list 

2) reduce the number of spell-list to 2+2/level 

that's what I did. 




			Second and this more for GMs and players - are you having the PCs record their specific "spells"?
		
Click to expand...



what do you mean record ? give a name ? 




			Neat product.  One of the more unique and neat products out there.  This and A Magical Medieval Society are two PDFs that have turned me on my head as of late.
		
Click to expand...


*
I'm with you on this one


----------



## Verequus (Feb 26, 2003)

1. In my opinion the mage seems to have too less spell lists. At level 20 a mage has 80 spell lists of over 400, which aren't sufficient to create every effect even in combination (there is no spell list to create phase doors, for example). So the quantity will be doubled, at least.

This means that a mage could be underpowered because he has the wrong spell lists and the wrong scrolls. I could be wrong because I think that a mage should have the possibility like an ordinary wizard to get every spell and shouldn't have to simulate missing spells with Alter Reality.

2. The spell components (and foci) can be the same (or similar) like the simulated spells.


----------



## Matrix4b (Feb 26, 2003)

I feel that the Mage class is setup just fine.  It makes sense that they have as much spell lists avalible as they do.  In my opinion they are sort of like super sorcerers.  Look at the list that they have.  Not nearly enough.  No wizard needs to do everything.  But one sugestion for MORE:

One option is that you actually make sort of a spell therory book.
They can swap out the theroy (spell List) from their spell book by memorizing like a regular wizard.  I would sugest that each list be at least 10 X Highest Spell Level X 1/2 caster level (minimum 1) for the pages needed for each list.

This will bring back spell books too.  Maybe even require a feat to do this for game balance.  And even a "MetaFeat" list in a spell book format.  Which was an idea from another thread.

Matrix


----------



## VirtualWizard (Mar 1, 2003)

I feel that the mage class is just fine as is.  A 20th level mage should have a lot of power, but this mage only knows about 20% of the possible number of spell lists.  EoM is designed to be a flexible magic system, but it also requires a mage to focus.  A 20th level mage might have full control over air, earth, fire, water, beasts, humanoids, and undead but the mage won?t have full control over anything else.  This leaves a great number of creatures, elements, and beings that the mage won?t have control over.  A 20th level EoM mage is powerful but not all-powerful. 

By the way, I?ve added a number of other spell lists, so the mage above would know less than 20% of the possible spell lists.


----------



## Matrix4b (Mar 4, 2003)

I would be intrested in those lists.  I made a Speed one and a Cloud one, on another thread.  Always looking to add to a system

Matrix


----------

